

Check out this BuzzFeed article on Ares Drones and its Kickstarter - ssaul
http://www.buzzfeed.com/rhymeswithdonna/ares-drone-is-doodlers-dream-1f2x3

======
smt88
People seem to generate more interest/upvotes on HN when they keep things
personal. You're promoting your company with other people's articles as though
you're not part of the company. Your headline should be something more like,
"Check out this BuzzFeed article on my drone-flying software". If you're self-
promoting, be upfront and honest about it. Maybe even tell us something extra
about the product that we can't find on your Kickstarter page.

